# Blur filter effect?



## Venova (Aug 16, 2015)

I noticed there is a handy sharpness filter now in OBS Multiplatform, and it seems it's based on code from some foss simple shader stuff. I wonder if perhaps it would be fairly trivial to port one of the blur shaders from that collection (https://github.com/libretro/common-shaders/tree/master/blurs) to an OBS filter as well? I'm not up to the task myself as I haven't coded anything in years but it doesn't seem like it would be terribly difficult for whoever had done the other filters to also add a blur. This would be very useful for something like a privacy scene when the user needs to type or do something briefly without the viewers seeing but still show whats going on in a more secure way. It would also enable some fun picture in picture effects for some kinds of scene layouts as you could have a sortof blurred reflection duplicate of an existing source.

Anyways I hope the filter effects will be expanded to include more things. Thanks for the wonderful work that goes into OBS!


----------

